
RetroArch 1.3 released - based2
http://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-3-released/
======
LeoPanthera
RetroArch is the backend that powers OpenEmu on OS X:
[http://openemu.org](http://openemu.org)

It's also used by the RetroPie project for the Raspberry Pi, which has made my
living room TV a lot more fun:
[http://blog.petrockblock.com/retropie/](http://blog.petrockblock.com/retropie/)

~~~
matthewbauer
It's actually unrelated to OpenEmu. They have their own cores some of which
are based on RetroArch cores but they don't use RetroArch cores directly.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Today I learned! Thanks.

